
Ask HN: Experimented with Transcranial Direct-Current Stimulation (TDCS)? - Elof
I&#x27;ve read up on it a bit and am considering getting a device, but would like to hear from this thoughtful community before I commit
======
yeetard
For what reason? What device do you consider buying and how do you plan using
it? I wasn't even aware that they can be bought anywhere for non-medical use.
I don't see any reason why it would be a good idea to buy one.

